# Wine version updating and freezing



## Keltir (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey there!

Suddenly I realized that 9 of of 10 games [except Dragons age origin :-( ] that I usually play work great on FreeBSD with wine-6.
Now I want to leave this very version of wine forever! As far as I know, `pkg lock wine` should be enough here, right?
And another question is more about the future: say, one day I realize that I want to update wine. How should I update wine 32bits version that is installed into ~/.i386-wine-pkg ?
I assume it will not be automatically updated with wine 64bits?


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 7, 2022)

Keltir said:


> How should I update wine 32bits version that is installed into ~/.i386-wine-pkg ?




```
/usr/local/share/wine/pkg32.sh upgrade
/usr/local/share/wine/pkg32.sh autoremove
/usr/local/share/wine/pkg32.sh clean -a
```

edit: about not upgrading wine any more, what makes you think future versions will break your games?


----------



## Keltir (Feb 7, 2022)

That happens to me twice on the Linux, so.. I assume new wine version brings some fixes for new games while might cripple other games
I mean they managed to fix that at the next update but still


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 7, 2022)

Well, "locking" a package will only work for some time. It will break as soon as some dependency isn't compatible any more, while the upgraded dependency would be needed by some other package...

I never had that experience with wine, but this might be because I generally don't do much "gaming". Anyways, if something like this happens, it's most likely a regression that will be fixed again, so the "way forward" _should_ always make sense...


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2022)

Indeed, freezing interferes with other packages too much. Wine is usually easy enough to downgrade and rebuild, although dealing with an i386 chroot is somewhat obnoxious.


----------



## Keltir (Feb 7, 2022)

Got that, thanks for the advice!
Meanwhile, I got Dragon's Age Origin working with wine-proton


----------



## Keltir (Feb 7, 2022)

One more thing, I've read the one can launch X application from a jail.
What if I create jail, install lib32 and wine there followed by my games.
May this work out? I mean in jail I shouldn't have anything except wine, so "freezing" it there shouldn't mess up anything for my system(outside jail).
I've just installed and successfully launched every single game from my gog library that I usually play using combined wine6 and wine-proton. And I really want to play it safe here, plus it should be an interesting experience to work with jails. If it's possible at all


----------



## Keltir (Feb 7, 2022)

Answering my own question, regarding wine in jails:
wine works great in jails, almost
I can't get access to the GPU from jails:

```
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to retrieve device information
libGL error: MESA-LOADER: failed to open amdgpu: Cannot open "/home/keltir/.i386-wine-pkg//usr/local/lib/dri/amdgpu_dri.so" (search paths /usr/local/lib/dri:/usr/local/lib32/dri:/home/keltir/.i386-wine-pkg//usr/local/lib/dri, suffix _dri)
libGL error: failed to load driver: amdgpu
libGL error: failed to open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi
0024:fixme:d3d:wined3d_guess_card No card selector available for card vendor 0000 (using GL_RENDERER "llvmpipe (LLVM 13.0.0, 256 bits)").
wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 00000000 at address 00000000 (thread 0024), starting debugger...
```

So most likely, it's impossible to shift gaming to the jail, sadly. Same issue is here - https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...pen-amdgpu-doesnt-detect-dev-dri-card0.81817/


----------

